# Plastic Land Raider Crusader



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi all,
So if the rumor of a plastic LRC is in fact true, then all of us who went through the living freaking HELL ON EARTH of putting together the old one with metal bits do get to feel endlessly superior to all those wimps who waited for the plastic version, right?

Please tell me that's right.

Otherwise, well, there may be tears.

:biggrin:

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I kind of doubt it. Where did you hear of a plastic LRC?


----------



## Casual_T (Jan 2, 2008)

i want one!!


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

its all over warseer about the plastic crusader, it should of been in the works 1-3 years after its release so they eve had ages to make one


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Eh, quit your whining. The LRC isn't that hard to build. Just need to stop gluing your fingers together. 

Seriously, I haven't heard anything about this either, though now I'm interested. Where did you hear this?

-Dirge


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm curious as well. I have always wanted to turn one of those into a battlewagon.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

morfangdakka I love the attitude of ork players.
" I can't wait until some army gets a new model so i can vandalise it for my orks"


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey all,
To tell you the truth, I'm not sure which site it was. One of the fora (either this one or Dakka Dakka or maybe LO mentioned a new Land Raider variant with sponson-mounted guns from the IG arsenal whose name escapes me. The same posting also mentioned a plastic LRC. Sorry I can't be more specific.

Dirge -- gluing my fingers together wasn't the problem. Getting the blast shield to stay on the multi-melta was actually the hardest part of the whole construction!

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## Ljohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

I've heard the rumor also, BOLS has it and Warsear both pretty reliable sites overall. There is also the rumor the you will be able to construct some sort of new vehicle that is a cross between the landraider and the predator. Also, Plastic drop pods and next year the plastic thunderhawk( around $250 bucks if it makes it to production)I've heard conflicting rumors about the thunderhawk though. Some say it might be dead in the water. hope not.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

Quoted From BoLS

"Latest scuttlebut says the new Marine codex is going to help us out in the Land Raider department.

A new sprue(s) is being produced to create an all-plastic Crusader and a new pattern known as the "Redeemer".

Rumor says the Redeemer is armed with twin-linked Inferno Cannons (like on the IG hellhound) in the sponsons, with a twin-linked assault cannon in the forward turret. It is currently unknown if there are 2 seperate sprues for the crusader and redeemer, or they are combined to allow for a single plastic kit that would allow both builds."


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> new pattern known as the "Redeemer


Thank the lord, the marines were in dire need of MORE stuff.

And jeez, the plastic drop pod i can understand, but a plastic thunderhawk? I hope this is a big pile of lies, but the rumours are persisting.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Probably just wishful thinking, but still possible, lol. The Marines are GW's posterboys...


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I think the idea of a plastic crusader makes good solid sense, as metal/plastic kits are horrible to assemble. But the marines don't need _more_ stuff, that's just stupid.


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm drooling at the thought of a plastic Thunderhawk! Of course, my dream is of a plastic Tau Manta. But, that will appear sometime after the Chicago Cubs win the World Series. Which is to say, of course, never.

:mrgreen:

Cheerio,
Tau 2007


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

All you blasphemers with your "No more marine stuff". The weight of your heresy will stay your feet when GW drives down your street, throwing free stuff out the back.

I like the idea of a single LR box for all the varients. That would certainly cut down on horrific builds. But, I also get the feeling the box will be 60$-65$ for the entire set of varients. The Redeemer sounds pretty cool, very "purge the heretic" sounding...Orks and Nids' beware. Thank God, I suppose. The Marines were kind of horde-challenged. 

The plastic THawk rumor has persisted since Apocalypse came out. Then Planetstrike. Now that it's delayed, who knows?

Yes, I am praying every night that Santa realizes the millions of gamer nerds want plastic THawks, but I'm not overly concerned. The Drop Pod idea is a must, though. Coffee cans don't do "just out of orbit".

-Dirge


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

> Coffee cans don't do "just out of orbit".


They do if you set them on fire.

NO MORE MARINE STUFF! NO MORE MARINE STUFF!


----------



## ugh (Mar 21, 2008)

More stuff to the game = good. Period. Marine or otherwise, doesn't matter.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Well the marines are getting a new book and there are obviously going to be some new models to go with it.

From what it sounds like there will be a couple of sprues for the crusader, a unit that already exists in a form that will now actually stick together, and the drop pod, a unit that has been in the codex since forever with no model. There might be a plastic terminator character too. Maybe there will be a new variant LR.

That hardly seems like a lot of stuff when a new codex is released, especially the codex for the "posterboys".


----------

